# Honest Question for Women



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

OK this is a honest question for the ladies out there. How many of you have had a very open frank discussion about your "smell" down there with your man? I hear/read often where women write about their man not going down on them anymore like when they initially met.

Without doubt most women have a "smell" simply due to the anatomy down there (unless of course it's poor hygiene which is a totally different story altogether) and I was fortunate enough to have a woman I started seeing frankly ask me this "question" on her "smell" and my honest thoughts about it since she really liked me going down on her. Thankfully her "smell" is actually virtually nonexistent or she simply has REALLY good hygiene. Unless of course it's the novelty of the relationship and as time goes on and she gets comfortable she'll lax a bit.

But back to the main question.....do any women bring this up with their man (or woman)?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No, not really. I've asked if it bothers him, he said no. I've kissed him afterward and said...hey I taste sexy! He laughed... Does that count?

I am fastidious about cleanliness for that specific reason. 

Unscented baby wipes through out the day, quick shower before bed. You never know when that every other month downtown is going to happen!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, we both bring it up and discuss it. We love each other's natural scent.

Having said that though...I don't even let him touch me there (sexually) if I am not freshly showered. We both shower before any sexual activity that involves genitals.

I will never relax on my hygiene before sex, for my own reasons.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> No, not really. I've asked if it bothers him, he said no. I've kissed him afterward and said...hey I taste sexy! He laughed... Does that count?
> 
> I am fastidious about cleanliness for that specific reason.
> 
> Unscented baby wipes through out the day, quick shower before bed. You never know when that every other month downtown is going to happen!


That's actually how we had the conversation cause I kissed her right afterwards and I guess it prompted her bringing it up. It just makes me very comfortable that a woman is willing to have that conversation ya know. 
It eliminates that awkward few seconds when you let your fingers wander down there first then in the middle of kissing you tilt your head to the side and covertly bring up your fingers to smell it before deciding on going down there......every guy does that ;-).....I just let you in on that secret (if you don't know it already)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Carpet munchers do that too, no news here.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, we both bring it up and discuss it. We love each other's natural scent.
> 
> Having said that though...I don't even let him touch me there (sexually) if I am not freshly showered. We both shower before any sexual activity that involves genitals.
> 
> I will never relax on my hygiene before sex, for my own reasons.


Don't get me wrong there are moments where I just want to get filthy and take my woman "as-is" but that's usually under extenuating circumstances. However, just knowing she's on top of it goes a really really long way cause some days you just want to go play down there.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Carpet munchers do that too, no news here.


True. I also find that once in a blue moon I see someone whose "smell" I actually like. Which is kinds hard to describe but only twice in my life have I met a woman whose smell I actually REALLY like.....one smelt like hot cocoa down there and the other like cinnamon. Weird I know but I really liked it but with my luck those relationships didn't last LOL.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm surprised you only find this once in a blue moon. I don't get as far as having sex with someone whose smell I don't like, they would be gone by then. Therefore, anyone I end up having sex with, I LIKE their smell.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm surprised you only find this once in a blue moon. I don't get as far as having sex with someone whose smell I don't like, they would be gone by then. Therefore, anyone I end up having sex with, I LIKE their smell.


I think I have "tolerated" most smells but ones I actually like that stand out happen to have occurred only twice so far. Maybe I should include a crotch sniff on the first date lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sad that you have had to tolerate the smells, sorry to hear that. That would stink. (he he)


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aston said:


> True. I also find that once in a blue moon I see someone whose "smell" I actually like. Which is kinds hard to describe but only twice in my life have I met a woman whose smell I actually REALLY like.....one smelt like hot cocoa down there and the other like cinnamon. Weird I know but I really liked it but with my luck those relationships didn't last LOL.


It smelt like that every time without them applying any cremes or products? I find it hard to believe.

Good vagina has a musky smell to it, it's not nasty, it'll excite a bull and raise his test levels to the max.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine smells like cookies.

No cremes or products.

I just eat a lot of cookies, and as they say...you are what you eat.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

If I am what I eat, I must be a pu**y.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dh says I taste and the smell the same as when I was 18. Erotic


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

My husband and I talk about this frequently.

He says I have a strong musky smell and he tells me its hypnotic.
I used to worry about it when I was younger but he says if he could find a way to bottle it, we would be rich.

I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

learning to love myself said:


> My husband and I talk about this frequently.
> 
> He says I have a strong musky smell and he tells me its hypnotic.
> I used to worry about it when I was younger but he says if he could find a way to bottle it, we would be rich.
> ...


Awww how very sweet!! :smthumbup:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Any man I have ever been with has been wild about my scent down there!  And honestly, I like it too, it smells different when I am with a man and aroused than when I am flying solo. I guess chemistry really is physical! Discussing it has never been an issue with anyone for me.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> If I am what I eat, I must be a pu**y.


A big one! I think that's the joke my woman is playing on me.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> Any man I have ever been with has been wild about my scent down there!  And honestly, I like it too, it smells different when I am with a man and aroused than when I am flying solo. I guess chemistry really is physical! Discussing it has never been an issue with anyone for me.


It'll change and adjust itself based on who you are laying with. Some of the guys may have you smelling foul. Others may have you smelling sweeter than normal.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that provided you love or are really into the woman, her smell (providing its not an unwashed smell) is absolutely fantastic.

I can remember (thank-goodness I have a good memory) just how beautifully intoxicating the smell (and taste) was of my two 'proper' girlfriends was....

Ahhhhhh....if only I could turn the clock back!


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

aston said:


> OK this is a honest question for the ladies out there. How many of you have had a very open frank discussion about your "smell" down there with your man? I hear/read often where women write about their man not going down on them anymore like when they initially met.
> 
> Without doubt most women have a "smell" simply due to the anatomy down there (unless of course it's poor hygiene which is a totally different story altogether) and I was fortunate enough to have a woman I started seeing frankly ask me this "question" on her "smell" and my honest thoughts about it since she really liked me going down on her. Thankfully her "smell" is actually virtually nonexistent or she simply has REALLY good hygiene. Unless of course it's the novelty of the relationship and as time goes on and she gets comfortable she'll lax a bit.
> 
> But back to the main question.....do any women bring this up with their man (or woman)?


Not to mention diet has a huge factor on the scent and taste of the nether regions. I had a friend who could not go down on a woman who was vegan, despite her good hygiene , due to the fact it smelled and tasted so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

aston said:


> *But back to the main question.....do any women bring this up with their man* (or woman)?


Yes, I have.. worrying and obsessing over this in my early days -thinking "Ewwww-how can he stand that! " wasn't helping matters, he always wanted to go there.. but that was in the back of my mind... I was never one to orgasm this way ...I just remember it being over sensitive back then..

In Mid life, I wanted to do and try it ALL..... suddenly I would have been upset if he DIDN'T want to go there...great foreplay!.....

But there was a time I felt he wasn't AS INTO IT.. the enthusiasm was waning...my husband is not the most forthcoming man...*he wasn't about to tell me I tasted bad*...now in the back of my mind...I am thinking he is loosing his desire/ I am asking too much...

I remember causing a fight over this.... I KNEW something wasn't right... finally I got this out of him... I can not tell you how relieved I was to hear that is all it was... crazy moment...

I remember reading about Fish oil...how that can mess with the taste...(and I was starting to use that again)... figuring this was the culprit, I stopped...wanting an excited licking husband again...and that is what it was... 

Nothing like some honest communication --I remember him looking at me saying >> "well I wasn't going to tell you -you tasted bad!!" -- and I argued with him how that would have been a hell of a site better than what I was thinking! I was thrilled to hear that!! ... funny fight that was... 

We always take a bath/shower before sex anyway...(unless it's an am quickie) so we're both very clean.

So eventually I tried a New Fish oil a poster here told me about...a little pricey (but worth it!)...has a lemon scent, this solved that issue, he is happy with the taste and I'm still getting my vitamins every day.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

my wife's scent down there is a huge turn on form me. we had a quickie the other morning and I didn't have time to shower after. It was rough to work all day.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey, SA, I heard you can get the benefits of using fish oil just by taking algae, as this is what the fish eat. Do you know if this is true?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Not to mention diet has a huge factor on the scent and taste of the nether regions. I had a friend who could not go down on a woman who was vegan, despite her good hygiene , due to the fact it smelled and tasted so bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I am a vegan, and dh has never mentioned any smell. I am going to ask him.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

a few of my wifes old college friends were vegans. I could not stand to be withing 10 feet of them, due to body odor. I think they showered regularly, too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> Hey, SA, I heard you can get the benefits of using fish oil just by taking algae, as this is what the fish eat. Do you know if this is true?


Dreio has talked about eating algae here.. I wouldn't know where to even buy that.. ..not sure I could down it either..I'd have to get creative with my cooking every day....I think I'll stick with this >>







...(Brand "Nordic Naturals")


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

naiveonedave said:


> a few of my wifes old college friends were vegans. I could not stand to be withing 10 feet of them, due to body odor. I think they showered regularly, too.


Well, I am stunned. What was the smell?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

W is vegan and I can't get enough of her.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That is the response I am expecting to hear from dh (emailed him a little bit ago)!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have always heard that veggies and vegans taste/smell better?

I wouldn't know but that is what I have heard many people say.

I wonder if the vegans who smell bad (as someone said) were also hippies who just didn't wash. A lot of those around where I live. (Right, Cletus?)


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

See, this is what I have heard, too, that a fruit and veggie based diet is just naturally going to leave a person smelling better (nothing rotting inside).

So I was really surprised to hear about bad smelling vegans. And I am waiting for dh to get out of his meetings and reply to me.

But surely it is not a problem, or he would have said it already.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Very strong musty/oniony BO smell, that I normally associate with teen age boys after strenouos physical activity (hockey or football). and I mean BADDD. Noticed the same thing when I got stuck flying back from Europe surrounded by folks from India. They all chose the veggie dish over chicken, so I am assuming vegan or at least vegetarian....


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

jld said:


> See, this is what I have heard, too, that a fruit and veggie based diet is just naturally going to leave a person smelling better (nothing rotting inside).
> 
> So I was really surprised to hear about bad smelling vegans. And I am waiting for dh to get out of his meetings and reply to me.
> 
> But surely it is not a problem, or he would have said it already.


Could be the my friend just had one bad experience with a vegan and swore them off forever. 

You got me waiting for your husbands answer with antici
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

pation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jld said:


> That is the response I am expecting to hear from dh (emailed him a little bit ago)!


:lol:

:rofl:

Hi honey,

Hope you day is going well. Hey, question for you... When you go down on me, how do I taste?

Have a great day!

Love ya!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> pation
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Premature sendulation....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We've talked about it a lot.Mostly DH talks about it.Brings it up every chance he gets. He's obsessed with the scent. Says he hates when he has to wash his fingers and his face bc he wants to smell me all day.
He actually gets annoyed that I want to shower always before he goes down there. His absolute favorite is going down there in the morning before I've had a chance to shower. 

I'm not a vegan and I'm not on any particular diet.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We've talked about it a lot.Mostly DH talks about it.Brings it up every chance he gets. He's obsessed with the scent. Says he hates when he has to wash his fingers and his face bc he wants to smell me all day.
> He actually gets annoyed that I want to shower always before he goes down there. His absolute favorite is going down there in the morning before I've had a chance to shower.
> 
> I'm not a vegan and I'm not on any particular diet.


We'll hot damn if that isn't the best kind of love there is!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> We'll hot damn if that isn't the best kind of love there is!


 It has been an uphill battle for me to believe the fact that the man NEVER finds me repulsive.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Premature sendulation....


Not at all. I will wanted it that way. Though I see the humor in drawing it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

SB - I am the same as your hubby. No need to "get cleaned up". Au natural gets me moving


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, Cloaked. I keep checking my email . . .

SB's husband and naiveonedave are champs. Dh always tells me to shower first.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It has been an uphill battle for me to believe the fact that the man NEVER finds me repulsive.


Because of past bad experiences, with men who were mean? That makes me mad at whoever those men were.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

naiveonedave said:


> SB - I am the same as your hubby. No need to "get cleaned up". Au natural gets me moving


Pheromones. There is a reason nature equipped us with them.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have NEVER EVER come across a woman who "stank down there"...especially with most women keeping it trimmed if not completely shaved...smell or odor has never been an issue

I am white, and have been with women of different races as well and its always been a very enjoyable experience for me...I love to do it...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Because of past bad experiences, with men who were mean? That makes me mad at whoever those men were.


thanks FW It was just my exhusband who was kind of a p*ssy about p*ssy. LOL 

He made me really paranoid about it to where I refused to let him go down on me at all or even use his fingers. He never got me off orally or w/the digits so no big loss there


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a very sensitive sense of smell. H never says anything about my smell, nor do I ask him about it, but I always shower before bed. As an LD person this is one less thing to worry about. The warm water, and lathering up my body also helps get me into a more physical mood as opposed to intellectual. 

If there's a chance of daytime sex I will go without the shower, but never after hard labor or a hard workout of some kind. BJ's for H are much less likely if he hasn't recently showered. Just sitting at a desk all day can make him sweat and I hate that smell.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

aston said:


> That's actually how we had the conversation cause I kissed her right afterwards and I guess it prompted her bringing it up. It just makes me very comfortable that a woman is willing to have that conversation ya know.
> It eliminates that awkward few seconds when you let your fingers wander down there first then in the middle of kissing you tilt your head to the side and covertly bring up your fingers to smell it before deciding on going down there......every guy does that ;-).....I just let you in on that secret (if you don't know it already)


It goes both ways...I use baby wipes throughout the day, especially after I drop the Browns off at the super bowl...just because my genitals are clean and odor free doesnt mean the surrounding area isnt offensive...god has a sense of humor placing the best part of our anatomy inches away from the worst part lol

I also noticed my wife, back in the day, spent a lot of time spitting out or pulling pubes out of her mouth when she went down so I started shaving myself...to this day I still do


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

jld - I wish I could do it more often. Maybe lets me once a month. For whatever reason, it gets me going and PIV is much better after going down...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> For whatever reason, it gets me going


DH says that.He has flat out refused to have sex before when I told him it wasn't a good time for his face to be down there. LOL "ok baby.talk to me when you're ready to have my tongue on your clit."

:rofl:


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> ... I hate that smell.


Interesting. What do penises smell like? I can't bend far enough to get a whiff. If I could... 

I have heard comments like "Dude! This smells like pu$$y." But I have never hear a sharp comment from a woman saying " waiter I would like a different plate. This souffle smells like d!ck!"

Is there a difference in sent among circumcised and natural?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH's smells like soap and laundry detergent. 

He always has the most pleasant scent...all soft and warm.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife and I are always freshly showered before we do any of that


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Interesting. What do penises smell like? I can't bend far enough to get a whiff. If I could...
> 
> I have heard comments like "Dude! This smells like pu$$y." But I have never hear a sharp comment from a woman saying " waiter I would like a different plate. This souffle smells like d!ck!"
> 
> ...


I hate the smell of sweat. If you shower at 5:30 AM, work all day and then we have sex I will smell sweat. Everybody sweats, all day long. It has nothing to do with your penis, all of the skin sweats. I don't want to stick my nose in his armpit either.... The areas that don't get as much fresh air, like genitals, will smell more. My husband can't smell it, doesn't bother him, but it really bothers me.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

naiveonedave said:


> jld - I wish I could do it more often. Maybe lets me once a month. For whatever reason, it gets me going and PIV is much better after going down...


Well that is beautiful, dave. I hope things change with your wife.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, dh just called and said my vegan vagina smells and tastes just fine.



He still wants me to keep showering beforehand, though.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Interesting. What do penises smell like? I can't bend far enough to get a whiff. If I could...
> 
> I have heard comments like "Dude! This smells like pu$$y." But I have never hear a sharp comment from a woman saying " *waiter I would like a different plate. This souffle smells like d!ck!"*
> Is there a difference in sent among circumcised and natural?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl::lol:

That's some funnay sh!t right there.


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

I truly believe its all diet based, My sister is a vegan and she doesn't have a fowl smell, but I know vegans that do!

Heavy spices play a role in that. I know when we have more garlic in our diets it changes our entire body odor for both hubby and me not to mention other areas

Just like when a man drinks more pineapple juices he tastes better :awink:


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

jld said:


> Okay, dh just called and said my vegan vagina smells and tastes just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> He still wants me to keep showering beforehand, though.


That's good but kind of anticlimactic. I was kinda expecting something more for the wait.
I'll give myself what I expected. "When I visited Zues on Mount Olympus I was offered a goblet forged from the happiness of Angels and filled with a wine pressed from the orgasms of countless mortals. That wine was the best tasting thing I have come across in my life, until I meet you." -jld's hubby

Now I feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Interesting. What do penises smell like? I can't bend far enough to get a whiff. If I could...
> 
> I have heard comments like "Dude! This smells like pu$$y." But I have never hear a sharp comment from a woman saying " waiter I would like a different plate. This souffle smells like d!ck!"
> 
> ...


Sometimes it smells like urine, sometimes it smells like a musty tent. Most times, it just smells like man.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think DH is missing some sweat glands.It's like they didn't mature at puberty or something. It's odd.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Sometimes it smells like urine, sometimes it smells like a musty tent. Most times, it just smells like man.


Introducing our new scent. 
 mAn
by Calvin Klein
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> That's good but kind of anticlimactic. I was kinda expecting something more for the wait.
> I'll give myself what I expected. "When I visited Zues on Mount Olympus I was offered a goblet forged from the happiness of Angels and filled with a wine pressed from the orgasms of countless mortals. That wine tastes bitter in comparison to you!" -jld's hubby
> 
> Now I feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gosh, I do, too, Cloaked. Thanks!

Honestly, I think I could hear dh blushing just saying what he said, lol.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

learning to love myself said:


> I truly believe its all diet based, My sister is a vegan and she doesn't have a fowl smell, but I know vegans that do!


Hmm, I've never smelled my sister...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

learning to love myself said:


> I truly believe its all diet based, My sister is a vegan and she doesn't have a fowl smell, but I know vegans that do!
> 
> Heavy spices play a role in that. I know when we have more garlic in our diets it changes our entire body odor for both hubby and me not to mention other areas
> 
> Just like when a man drinks more pineapple juices he tastes better :awink:


You smelled your SISTER? Wow.


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Hmm, I've never smelled my sister...


lol...No my head was not between her legs, I do know she has a very wild sex life and has no problem with her man going down town. 

However their is also a body odor that comes from some vegans and I believe it has to do with spices/herbs.:lol:


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

treyvion said:


> You smelled your SISTER? Wow.


Boys!! :rofl:


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

So if she's not a vegan, and instead is a pescetarian, is there anything fishy about that?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I never new a crotch could have such a benign smell until I met my wife. I mean...nothing. It's weird.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I never new a crotch could have such a benign smell until I met my wife. I mean...nothing. It's weird.


OMG! That means she's an alien! RUN!!!!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We've never talked about it but I prefer to shower or freshen up right before sex. It just helps me to relax more knowing that I don't stink. He doesn't seem to care and will try to go down most of the time regardless if I just showered or not. Still, I prefer being squeaky clean because it helps me enjoy it more without being self-conscious.

Someone asked about cut/uncut guys. I don't think there's a difference as long as they're clean. My "first", wasn't circumcised and he had good hygiene and never stunk/tasted weird down there. My spouse is circumcised and as long as he's had a shower sometime in the last 24 hours, usually smells pretty good to me.


----------

